# التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

قد تكون الصدمة العاطفية: فقد شخص عزيز، أو شيء ثمين، أو في فشل في دراسة أو عمل، أو في فقدان علاقة صداقة، أو في اكتشاف خيانة أحد المقربين، أو في غيرها من المواقف الصعبة التي تتسبب في أزمات نفسية عنيفة.. 
وهنا يزودنا المتخصصون النفسيون بالأمور التي من شأنها مساعدتنا على عبور الصدمات، وترشدنا في كيفية مدّ يد العون لمساعدة من يمرون بأزمات مماثلة.. 
*تجنّب العزلة: *
فالمساندة من قبل الأصدقاء والأحباء تعطي سنداً نفسياً لا يستهان به، كما أنها تحمي من الشعور بالوحدة وما يتبعه من تأثيرات سلبية، علاوة على أنها تعطي إحساساً بالأمان، الذي بدوره يخفف من وقع الصدمة. 
*الإقرار بالمشاعر: *
حدّد ما تشعر به بصراحة، وقرّ به لنفسك، فتقول مثلاً:
- أنا أشعر بالمرارة لاكتشاف خيانة صديقي.
- أشعر بخيبة أمل لفقدان صداقته.
- أشعر بالحزن لأنني لم أكتشف حقيقته قبل ذلك.
إن الإقرار بالمشاعر السلبية، يعتبر الخطوة الأولى في علاج الصدمة العاطفية. أما تجاهل هذه المشاعر بهدف نسيانها، فيؤدي إلى دفنها مؤقتاً وليس الخلاص منها.
*:مناقشة الموقف
*مناقشة أبعاد الصدمة مع أحد والديك أو كليهما، أو أحد أصدقائك أو غيرهم ممن تثق في رأيه – تخرج ما بداخلك من حزن.
ولكن لا تضغط على نفسك كثيراً، إذا شعرت أنك تميل إلى الصمت لفترة من الوقت
*الأمل وسط المحنة:* 
درب نفسك على توقع الأفضل، وتمسك بالأمل في وسط المحنة. وتذكر المرات السابقة التي كنت تمر فيها بأزمة، وكيف أن الموقف قد مر بسلام. فغالباً ما يرى الإنسان الدنيا سوداء في وقت الأزمة غير أنها في واقع الأمر لا تكون كذلك تماماً. 
*ألجأ إلى الله لأنه يحبك:* 
فالله دائماً يعينك على تخطي الصعاب؛ لأنه يحبك بشكلٍ شخصي ويهتم بحياتك. تحدث معه أن يلهمك سلاماً وتعزية في القلب، تذكر أنه يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان، وتأكد أنه مع كل تجربة يوجد لها مخرج وتعزية. لكن من المهم أن تصلي، فالسلام الذي يمنحه الله، يفوق العقل، وسلام الله يختلف عن السلام الذي يعطيه كل العالم؛ لأنه سلام يفوق كل عقل.. . 


وعندما تساعد شخصاً يمرّ بأزمة عاطفية..
حاول أن تحيطه بالحب والتفهم، ولا تقلل من شأن الأزمة (في محاولتك للتخفيف عنه)، بل دعه يعبر عما يشعر به من أسى وحزن.
· استمع كثيراً وتكلم قليلاً، فالذي يمر بأزمة يحتاج لمن يسمعه حتى يخرج ما بداخله من مشاعر سلبية.
· لا تتردد في مساندتك مساندة عملية له بقدر استطاعتك.
· صلي عنه، ومعه وشجعه على أن تقضي معه وقت في الصلاة. .
*لرعايةالأطفال نفسياً عند مرور الأسرة بأزمة:*
إذا تعرضت أسرتك لأزمة؛ مثل فقدان أحد أفرادها أو فقدان شخص عزيز عليها، فعليك دور هام، وهو الاهتمام بإحاطة الأطفال بالحب والأمان ومحاولة الرد على أسئلتهم بالصدق وببساطة تناسب أعمارهم. وذلك لمساعدتهم على تخطي الموقف بسلام، بدون أن يترك أي آثار سلبية عليهم.

 منقول


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوعك رائع يافري واهم حاجة فعلا
انك 
*



تجنّب العزلة: 
فالمساندة من قبل الأصدقاء والأحباء تعطي سنداً نفسياً لا يستهان به، كما أنها تحمي من الشعور بالوحدة وما يتبعه من تأثيرات سلبية، علاوة على أنها تعطي إحساساً بالأمان، الذي بدوره يخفف من وقع الصدمة. 

أنقر للتوسيع...



انا بنسى الدنيا وانا مع اصحابي ودايما بيساعدوني على اني اعدي اي مشكلة او صدمة 
شكرا ياباشا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا كده برضو يا رامى فعلا ببقي مع اصحابى حاجه تانيه علشانهم قبل ميكون علشانى بس لما ببقي لوحدى ببقي مكتئبه
 وهو موضوع هايل  جدا يا فرى شكرا لتعبك
بس انا عندى مشكله 




			:مناقشة الموقف
مناقشة أبعاد الصدمة مع أحد والديك أو كليهما، أو أحد أصدقائك أو غيرهم ممن تثق في رأيه – تخرج ما بداخلك من حزن.
ولكن لا تضغط على نفسك كثيراً، إذا شعرت أنك تميل إلى الصمت لفترة من الوقت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بحس انى صعب احكى لحد اللى جوايا بس ممكن اعبر بحاجات خفيفه وجايز من كتر الالم والضيق وانا مع اصحابى بضحك واهزر علشان محسسهمش ولكن محدش بيحس بيا......*


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاول موضوعك جميل يا فرى
وبعدين باين عليك خفت من هانى وكتبت (منقول)
متخفش وراك رجالة
:t32:​


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع اوى يا أدم  و بجد افدتنى كتير لانى بمر بصدمات عاطفيه يامه اوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> *انا بنسى الدنيا وانا مع اصحابي ودايما بيساعدوني على اني اعدي اي مشكلة او صدمة
> شكرا ياباشا*


*تسلم يا روميو يا غالي علي مرورك الجميل و يارب دايما يكون حواليك اصدقائك في كل مواقف حياتك ( الصديق وقت الضيق )*


> *بحس انى صعب احكى لحد اللى جوايا بس ممكن اعبر بحاجات خفيفه وجايز من كتر الالم والضيق وانا مع اصحابى بضحك واهزر علشان محسسهمش ولكن محدش بيحس بيا......*


*أشكرك يا جيرل علي مرورك الجميل و كلامك دة بيفكرني بنفسي *
*كان بيحصل معايا نفس اللي بيحصل معاكي بالظبط .....لكن الحقيقة لاقيت ان الطريقة دي بتخلي الواحد بيشيل في نفسة و بيتعب و بيكون نفسه يخرج اللي جواه لحد لكن مش قادر .... فحاولي أنك تخرجي اللي جواكي أولا : لربنا في الصلاة الأرتجالية *
*ثانيا : شوفي مين اكتر الناس اللي بتحبيهم و بتثقي فيهم و قوليلهم انا عندي مشكله او انا عندي حاجة مضيقاني مش عارفة اعمل  فيها ايه ... أكيد هيلتفتوا ليكي لأنهم بيحبوكي .... لكن المشكله انك بتستتني أن اللي قدامك يقولك مالك ايه اللي مزعلك .... و الحقيقة مش كل الناس بتاخد بالها من كدة خاصا مع الأشخاص اللي بتداري علي اللي اللي حواليها ....ربنا يباركك*


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> الاول موضوعك جميل يا فرى
> وبعدين باين عليك خفت من هانى وكتبت (منقول)
> متخفش وراك رجالة
> :t32:​


ههههههههههه 
شكرا ليكي يا تينا .... و الحمد لله أن الموضوع عجبك 
و اقولك برافو عليكي ....لقطيها و هي طايرة  ههههههههههههه
بس علس فكرة انا متعود علي كدة ...بس بردة مش مهم ان يتكتب منقول ولا غير منقول ...المهم اننا نستفيد باللي بيتكتب


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> موضوع رائع اوى يا أدم و بجد افدتنى كتير لانى بمر بصدمات عاطفيه يامه اوى
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا ليك يا أبانوب و الحمد لله أن الموضوع فادك و هوة دة الهدف  من المنتدي ....ربنا يساعدك علي تخطي الصدمات العاطفية ... و حاول تاخد أراء ناس مروا بصدمات عاطفية و قاموا بسرعة منها ...ربنا معاك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> *أشكرك يا جيرل علي مرورك الجميل و كلامك دة بيفكرني بنفسي *
> *كان بيحصل معايا نفس اللي بيحصل معاكي بالظبط .....لكن الحقيقة لاقيت ان الطريقة دي بتخلي الواحد بيشيل في نفسة و بيتعب و بيكون نفسه يخرج اللي جواه لحد لكن مش قادر .... فحاولي أنك تخرجي اللي جواكي أولا : لربنا في الصلاة الأرتجالية *
> *ثانيا : شوفي مين اكتر الناس اللي بتحبيهم و بتثقي فيهم و قوليلهم انا عندي مشكله او انا عندي حاجة مضيقاني مش عارفة اعمل  فيها ايه ... أكيد هيلتفتوا ليكي لأنهم بيحبوكي .... لكن المشكله انك بتستتني أن اللي قدامك يقولك مالك ايه اللي مزعلك .... و الحقيقة مش كل الناس بتاخد بالها من كدة خاصا مع الأشخاص اللي بتداري علي اللي اللي حواليها ....ربنا يباركك[/B*


*

شكرا لكلامك ده
اولا :: الصلاه اكيد
ثانيا :: الحقيقه للاسف بحس انى مش بلاقى حد يسمع مشاكلى غير اصحابى على النت
لكن اللى معايا دايما بيحبوا يحكوا وبس ومبحبش اقول لحد انى عندى مشكله لانى بحس انه بيقعد يسمع مضطر فصعب انى اعمل كده بس الحمد لله بلاقى اصحابى اللى على النت يسمعونى ربنا يخليهم ليا..*


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*كويس يا جيرل أنك بتصلي و أن ليكي صحاب ع النت .... و يمكن تكون النت دة  يكون سبب أنك بتخرجي همومك و مشاكلك لبره ...و هوة دة المطلوب علشان متشيليش في نفسك كتير و تبقي مشكله بعد كدة ..... بس بردة أقولك ان مادام اللي حواليكي مش بيسمعوا مشاكلك زي مانتي بتسمعيهم ....أقولك مش تعتمدي عليهم كأصدقاء حقيقيين ( مش بوقع بينكوا طبعا ) بس هما فعلا ممكن يكونوا موصلوش معاكي لدرجة عالية من الصداقة ... و مش معني كدة أن دة عيب فيكي بالعكس دة ممكن يكون قلة حب و عطاء منهم ... و طبعا كلامي دة قابل للخطأ لأني مش عارف تفاصيل أكتر عن علاقتهم بيكي .....ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> موضوع رائع اوى يا أدم و بجد افدتنى كتير لانى بمر بصدمات عاطفيه يامه اوى
> ربنا يباركك


 

يابنى روح شوفلك كلمتين تذاكرهم
حب ايه اللى انت جى تقول عليه.......انت عارف قبلة معنى الحب ايه
المستقبل اولا​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *كويس يا جيرل أنك بتصلي و أن ليكي صحاب ع النت .... و يمكن تكون النت دة  يكون سبب أنك بتخرجي همومك و مشاكلك لبره ...و هوة دة المطلوب علشان متشيليش في نفسك كتير و تبقي مشكله بعد كدة ..... بس بردة أقولك ان مادام اللي حواليكي مش بيسمعوا مشاكلك زي مانتي بتسمعيهم ....أقولك مش تعتمدي عليهم كأصدقاء حقيقيين ( مش بوقع بينكوا طبعا ) بس هما فعلا ممكن يكونوا موصلوش معاكي لدرجة عالية من الصداقة ... و مش معني كدة أن دة عيب فيكي بالعكس دة ممكن يكون قلة حب و عطاء منهم ... و طبعا كلامي دة قابل للخطأ لأني مش عارف تفاصيل أكتر عن علاقتهم بيكي .....ربنا يباركك*



*لا مش توقيع انا فهماك 
بس الموضوع انى ممكن اكون مهتميه بيهم ومخلصه ليهم بس مش بلاقى مقابل وانا مش فكره منتظره مقابل بس على الاقل يبقي فى اهتمام متبادل يعنى لو انا حسيت واحده فيهم مضايقه مش بسيبها غير لما تبقي بتضحك والعكس معايا بقي ممكن اكون مخنوقه جدا وفى الاخر مجرد سؤال ولو قولت مفيش شكرا كده هما عملوا اللى عليهم
بس انا فعلا بحبهم وبلاقى حبهم ليا لما اكون مبسوطه وبضحك وبهزر لكن لما بكون تعبانه مش بلاقى صديقه  حقيقيه تحس بيا او تساعدنى فى حل مشاكلى
وغير كده تخيل لما تبقي خايف عليهم وعلى مصالحيهم وفى الاخر يتهموك بأنك غلط لانهم عاوزين يقنعوا نفسهم بالغلط ده رغم انى فى ناس بتقيدنى قدمهم انى صح وهما اللى غلطانين
وانا فعلا مفتقده موضوع الصداقه دى فى حياتى كلها
بس نشكر ربنا على كل حال ومرسيي لأهتمامك*


----------



## sparrow (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ألجأ إلى الله لأنه يحبك: 
فالله دائماً يعينك على تخطي الصعاب؛ لأنه يحبك بشكلٍ شخصي ويهتم بحياتك. تحدث معه أن يلهمك سلاماً وتعزية في القلب، تذكر أنه يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان، وتأكد أنه مع كل تجربة يوجد لها مخرج وتعزية. لكن من المهم أن تصلي، فالسلام الذي يمنحه الله، يفوق العقل، وسلام الله يختلف عن السلام الذي يعطيه كل العالم؛ لأنه سلام يفوق كل عقل.. .* 

هو فعلا مفيش غير ربنا الي تقدر تحكي معاة ويستحملك ويساعدك ويقويك لان غالبا  ولا الصديق ولا الحبيب او الزوج ولا الاسرة ممكن يفهموا مشاعرك ويقدروها او يستحملوا تعبك وضيقتك
موضوع  رائع و جميل اوووي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## free_adam (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> هو فعلا مفيش غير ربنا الي تقدر تحكي معاة ويستحملك ويساعدك ويقويك لان غالبا ولا الصديق ولا الحبيب او الزوج ولا الاسرة ممكن يفهموا مشاعرك ويقدروها او يستحملوا تعبك وضيقتك


* شكرا ليك يا ( Sparrow )علي كلماتك الجميلة دي ...فعلا ربنا أعظم من كل البشر .... بيحس بينا أكتر من كل الناس حتي لو كانوا اقرب الناس لينا و اصحابنا و دة اللي عايز أقوله ( لـ  جيرل )...ان ممكن ربنا يكون لسة مش ادالك الصديق الحقيقي اللي يكون معاكي في الحلوة و المرة مش الأوقات الحلوة بس .... دة لأن ربنا ممكن يكون عايزك تقوي علاقتك بيه أكتر من خلال اللجوء اليه و الصلاة في اوقات الشدة و ليس الأعتماد  علي الأصدقاء و أكيد ترتيب ربنا ليكي فيه خير و يمكن يعطيكي صداقة تعوضك عن افتقادك ليها دلوقتي ...ربنا معاكي *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي لذوقك ربنا يكون معاك ويباركك*


----------



## sparrow (30 نوفمبر 2006)

_ان ممكن ربنا يكون لسة مش ادالك الصديق الحقيقي اللي يكون معاكي في الحلوة و المرة مش الأوقات الحلوة بس .... دة لأن ربنا ممكن يكون عايزك تقوي علاقتك بيه أكتر من خلال اللجوء اليه و الصلاة في اوقات الشدة و ليس الأعتماد علي الأصدقاء و أكيد ترتيب ربنا ليكي فيه خير و يمكن يعطيكي صداقة تعوضك عن افتقادك ليها دلوقتي _...

فعلا  كلامك مظبوط لان وقت الضيق لما متقليش حد جنبك بتتقربي لربنا اكتر لانك مش بتلاقي معزي غيرة يقوي ويسند كمان 
بتعرفية عن قرب وممكن دا يكون الهدف من التجربة انك تحسي بجد بوجود ربنا في حياتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي ليك سابرو وبشكر دايما ربنا على كل حاجه بتحصلى لتكن مشيئته دايما*


----------



## Bino (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً يا جيرل على النصيحه ...بس يعنى هو انتى لازم تفكرينى بالهم 
بعدين مستقبل بدون حب يبقى جحيم .... تقدرى تروحى الجحيم ؟


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا اكيد بس انا بقول على الصداقه مش فكره حب الحب ليه وقته *


----------



## free_adam (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بصوا يا جماعة مش عايزين ندخل المواضيع في بعضها ...الصداقة حاجة و الحب مع طرف أخر حاجة تانية

و اللي في سن معين بيفقد الصداقة الحقيقة ...بيكون تعبان لأنه محتاج ليها لأنها حاجة تستحق ان يقتنيها 

لكن ممكن في نفس السن دة ميكونش محتاج لعلاقة حب مع طرف أخر .....لكن ممكن يحتاج لكدة في مرحلة عمرية تانية 

و لو بيفتقد الأتنين في نفس الوقت بجد أكيد بيتعذب و شايل جواه كتير قوي ...... لكن الحل الوحيد علشان يستحمل : أنه لازم يصبر و يتأكد أن ربنا هيبعتله الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب 
و لازن يصلي لربنا و يقوله يارب اديني صديق يكون معايا رفيق لحياتي يقومني لما اقع و يساعدني اني اكون افضل و مش كتير عليك يارب ان تعمل لي حاجة زي كدة ... أمين


----------



## free_adam (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أيه يا جماعة ...محدش عقب علي كلامي .... محدش متفق معايا ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## free_adam (11 يناير 2007)

free adam


----------



## free_adam (11 يناير 2007)

```
free adam
```


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية

قد تكون الصدمة العاطفية: فقد شخص عزيز، أو شيء ثمين، أو في فشل في دراسة أو عمل، أو في فقدان علاقة صداقة، أو في اكتشاف خيانة أحد المقربين، أو في غيرها من المواقف الصعبة التي تتسبب في أزمات نفسية عنيفة.. 


وهنا يزودنا المتخصصون النفسيون بالأمور التي من شأنها مساعدتنا على عبور الصدمات، وترشدنا في كيفية مدّ يد العون لمساعدة من يمرون بأزمات مماثلة.. 


تجنّب العزلة: 

فالمساندة من قبل الأصدقاء والأحباء تعطي سنداً نفسياً لا يستهان به، كما أنها تحمي من الشعور بالوحدة وما يتبعه من تأثيرات سلبية، علاوة على أنها تعطي إحساساً بالأمان، الذي بدوره يخفف من وقع الصدمة. 



الإقرار بالمشاعر: 

حدّد ما تشعر به بصراحة، وقرّ به لنفسك، فتقول مثلاً:
- أنا أشعر بالمرارة لاكتشاف خيانة صديقي.
- أشعر بخيبة أمل لفقدان صداقته.
- أشعر بالحزن لأنني لم أكتشف حقيقته قبل ذلك.
إن الإقرار بالمشاعر السلبية، يعتبر الخطوة الأولى في علاج الصدمة العاطفية. أما تجاهل هذه المشاعر بهدف نسيانها، فيؤدي إلى دفنها مؤقتاً وليس الخلاص منها. 


:مناقشة الموقف

مناقشة أبعاد الصدمة مع أحد والديك أو كليهما، أو أحد أصدقائك أو غيرهم ممن تثق في رأيه – تخرج ما بداخلك من حزن.
ولكن لا تضغط على نفسك كثيراً، إذا شعرت أنك تميل إلى الصمت لفترة من الوقت


الأمل وسط المحنة: 

درب نفسك على توقع الأفضل، وتمسك بالأمل في وسط المحنة. وتذكر المرات السابقة التي كنت تمر فيها بأزمة، وكيف أن الموقف قد مر بسلام. فغالباً ما يرى الإنسان الدنيا سوداء في وقت الأزمة غير أنها في واقع الأمر لا تكون كذلك تماماً. 


وعندما تساعد شخصاً يمرّ بأزمة عاطفية..

حاول أن تحيطه بالحب والتفهم، ولا تقلل من شأن الأزمة (في محاولتك للتخفيف عنه)، بل دعه يعبر عما يشعر به من أسى وحزن.
· استمع كثيراً وتكلم قليلاً، فالذي يمر بأزمة يحتاج لمن يسمعه حتى يخرج ما بداخله من مشاعر سلبية.
· لا تتردد في مساندتك مساندة عملية له بقدر استطاعتك.


لرعاية الأطفال نفسياً عند مرور الأسرة بأزمة:


إذا تعرضت أسرتك لأزمة؛ مثل فقدان أحد أفرادها أو فقدان شخص عزيز عليها، فعليك دور هام، وهو الاهتمام بإحاطة الأطفال بالحب والأمان ومحاولة الرد على أسئلتهم بالصدق وببساطة تناسب أعمارهم. وذلك لمساعدتهم على تخطي الموقف بسلام، بدون أن يترك أي آثار سلبية عليهم.


منقووووول​


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*

موضوع جامد يا كاندى والدنيا مليانه صدمات ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع جامد يا كاندى والدنيا مليانه صدمات ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ​




ميرسى يا حببتى

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*

ليه نخلي مشاعرنا تتحكم فينا
اللي راح راح منزعلش عليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*

فعلاً موضوع حلو وبيعالج المشكله ببساطه ....ميرسى يا كاندى .....ربنا يباركك .
وانت يا كيرو ليه القساوه دى :ranting: ........منبقاش بشر لو الحز  ن معرفش طريقه لمشاعرنا فى وقت من الاوقات .


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ليه نخلي مشاعرنا تتحكم فينا
> اللي راح راح منزعلش عليه



فى حد بيلغى مشاعره يا كيرو

طب ازاى انت اكيد مكبر دماعك

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلاً موضوع حلو وبيعالج المشكله ببساطه ....ميرسى يا كاندى .....ربنا يباركك .
> وانت يا كيرو ليه القساوه دى :ranting: ........منبقاش بشر لو الحز  ن معرفش طريقه لمشاعرنا فى وقت من الاوقات .



ميرسى يا دونا يا حببتى 

لمشاركتك الجميله

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## kera (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*

ميرسى يا كاندى 

الموضوع جميل


----------



## نيرو (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*

شكرا علي موضوعك الجميل
باين عليك دارس علم نفس كويس
وياريت معلومات اكتر وربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: التصرف مع الصدمات العاطفية*



kera قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى
> 
> الموضوع جميل




شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك

اهلا بيكى

نورتى المنتدى​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

*كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

*وقت في كيفية التعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*
*قد تكون الصدمة العاطفية: فقد شخص عزيز، أو شيء ثمين، أو في فشل في دراسة أو عمل، أو في فقدان علاقة صداقة، أو في اكتشاف خيانة أحد المقربين، أو في غيرها من المواقف الصعبة التي تتسبب في أزمات نفسية عنيفة.. *​ 


*وهنا يزودنا المتخصصون النفسيون بالأمور التي من شأنها مساعدتنا على عبور الصدمات، وترشدنا في كيفية مدّ يد العون *
*لمساعدة من يمرون بأزمات مماثلة.. *​ 


*يارب علمنا ان نشعر بالام الاخرين ونساندهم في ازماتهم *​ 


*ألجأ إلى الله لأنه يحبك: *​ 


*فالله دائماً يعينك على تخطي الصعاب؛ لأنه يحبك بشكلٍ شخصي ويهتم بحياتك. تحدث معه أن يلهمك سلاماً وتعزية في القلب، تذكر أنه يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان، وتأكد أنه مع كل تجربة يوجد لها مخرج وتعزية. لكن من المهم أن تصلي، فالسلام الذي يمنحه الله، يفوق العقل، وسلام الله يختلف عن السلام الذي يعطيه كل العالم؛ لأنه سلام يفوق كل عقل.. *​ 

*تجنّب العزلة: *​ 


*فالمساندة من قبل الأصدقاء والأحباء تعطي سنداً نفسياً لا يستهان به، كما أنها تحمي من الشعور بالوحدة وما يتبعه من تأثيرات سلبية، علاوة على أنها تعطي إحساساً بالأمان، الذي بدوره يخفف من وقع الصدمة. *​ 


*الإقرار بالمشاعر: *​ 

*حدّد ما تشعر به بصراحة، وقرّ به لنفسك، فتقول مثلاً: *
*- أنا أشعر بالمرارة لاكتشاف خيانة صديقي. *
*- أشعر بخيبة أمل لفقدان صداقته. *
*- أشعر بالحزن لأنني لم أكتشف حقيقته قبل ذلك. *
*إن الإقرار بالمشاعر السلبية، يعتبر الخطوة الأولى في علاج الصدمة العاطفية. أما تجاهل هذه المشاعر بهدف نسيانها، فيؤدي إلى دفنها مؤقتاً وليس الخلاص منها. *​ 

*:مناقشة الموقف *​ 
*مناقشة أبعاد الصدمة مع أحد والديك أو كليهما، أو أحد أصدقائك أو غيرهم ممن تثق في رأيه – تخرج ما بداخلك من حزن. *
*ولكن لا تضغط على نفسك كثيراً، إذا شعرت أنك تميل إلى الصمت لفترة من الوقت *​ 


*الأمل وسط المحنة: *​ 

*درب نفسك على توقع الأفضل، وتمسك بالأمل في وسط المحنة. وتذكر المرات السابقة التي كنت تمر فيها بأزمة، وكيف أن الموقف قد مر بسلام. فغالباً ما يرى الإنسان الدنيا سوداء في وقت الأزمة غير أنها في واقع الأمر لا تكون كذلك تماماً. *​ 




*وعندما تساعد شخصاً يمرّ بأزمة عاطفية.. *​ 


*حاول أن تحيطه بالحب والتفهم، ولا تقلل من شأن الأزمة (في محاولتك للتخفيف عنه)، بل دعه يعبر عما يشعر به من أسى وحزن. *
*· استمع كثيراً وتكلم قليلاً، فالذي يمر بأزمة يحتاج لمن يسمعه حتى يخرج ما بداخله من مشاعر سلبية. *
*· لا تتردد في مساندتك مساندة عملية له بقدر استطاعتك. *
*· صلي عنه، ومعه وشجعه على أن تقضي معه الصلاة.*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

* استمع كثيراً وتكلم قليلاً، فالذي  يمر بأزمة يحتاج لمن يسمعه حتى يخرج ما بداخله من مشاعر سلبية. *
*· لا تتردد في مساندتك مساندة  عملية له بقدر استطاعتك. *
*· صلي عنه، ومعه وشجعه على أن تقضي  معه الصلاة.

الشكر الك يا روزي

موضوع جميل الرب 

يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

ميرسي يا كليمو يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

فى منتهى الجمال يا روزى 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

ربنا يعوضك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*


----------



## حبة خردل (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*




> *· استمع كثيراً وتكلم قليلاً، *




حقيقي دة اللي مفروض ان احنا نعمله

سأحاول البدء بذلك الي ان تتدرج الامور

شكراً ليكي يا روزي علي الموضوع الحميل
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

ميرسي لمرورك الرقيق يا مشتاقة يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

معاكي حق يا حبة خردل

ربنا يرشدنا للخير يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

*






شكرا

 للموضوع 


الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع الصدمات العاطفية*

شكرا استاذي لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 مايو 2010)

قد تكون الصدمة العاطفية: فقد شخص عزيز، أو شيء ثمين، أو في فشل في دراسة أو عمل، أو في فقدان علاقة صداقة، أو في اكتشاف خيانة أحد المقربين، أو في غيرها من المواقف الصعبة التي تتسبب في أزمات نفسية عنيفة..

وهنا يزودنا المتخصصون النفسيون بالأمور التي من شأنها مساعدتنا على عبور الصدمات، وترشدنا في كيفية مدّ يد العون لمساعدة من يمرون بأزمات مماثلة..​
تجنّب العزلة:

فالمساندة من قبل الأصدقاء والأحباء تعطي سنداً نفسياً لا يستهان به، كما أنها تحمي من الشعور بالوحدة وما يتبعه من تأثيرات سلبية، علاوة على أنها تعطي إحساساً بالأمان، الذي بدوره يخفف من وقع الصدمة.

الإقرار بالمشاعر:

حدّد ما تشعر به بصراحة، وقرّ به لنفسك، فتقول مثلاً:
- أنا أشعر بالمرارة لاكتشاف خيانة صديقي.
- أشعر بخيبة أمل لفقدان صداقته.
- أشعر بالحزن لأنني لم أكتشف حقيقته قبل ذلك.
إن الإقرار بالمشاعر السلبية، يعتبر الخطوة الأولى في علاج الصدمة العاطفية. أما تجاهل هذه المشاعر بهدف نسيانها، فيؤدي إلى دفنها مؤقتاً وليس الخلاص منها.

مناقشة الموقف :
مناقشة أبعاد الصدمة مع أحد والديك أو كليهما، أو أحد أصدقائك أو غيرهم ممن تثق في رأيه – تخرج ما بداخلك من حزن.
ولكن لا تضغط على نفسك كثيراً، إذا شعرت أنك تميل إلى الصمت لفترة من الوقت

الأمل وسط المحنة:

درب نفسك على توقع الأفضل، وتمسك بالأمل في وسط المحنة. وتذكر المرات السابقة التي كنت تمر فيها بأزمة، وكيف أن الموقف قد مر بسلام. فغالباً ما يرى الإنسان الدنيا سوداء في وقت الأزمة غير أنها في واقع الأمر لا تكون كذلك تماماً.

ألجأ إلى الله لأنه يحبك:

فالله دائماً يعينك على تخطي الصعاب؛ لأنه يحبك بشكلٍ شخصي ويهتم بحياتك. تحدث معه أن يلهمك سلاماً وتعزية في القلب، تذكر أنه يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان، وتأكد أنه مع كل تجربة يوجد لها مخرج وتعزية. لكن من المهم أن تصلي، فالسلام الذي يمنحه الله، يفوق العقل، وسلام الله يختلف عن السلام الذي يعطيه كل العالم؛ لأنه سلام يفوق كل عقل.. .

وعندما تساعد شخصاً يمرّ بأزمة عاطفية..

حاول أن تحيطه بالحب والتفهم، ولا تقلل من شأن الأزمة (في محاولتك للتخفيف عنه)، بل دعه يعبر عما يشعر به من أسى وحزن.
· استمع كثيراً وتكلم قليلاً، فالذي يمر بأزمة يحتاج لمن يسمعه حتى يخرج ما بداخله من مشاعر سلبية.
· لا تتردد في مساندتك مساندة عملية له بقدر استطاعتك.
· صلي عنه، ومعه وشجعه على أن تقضي معه وقت في الصلاة. .


لرعايةالأطفال نفسياً عند مرور الأسرة بأزمة:


إذا تعرضت أسرتك لأزمة؛ مثل فقدان أحد أفرادها أو فقدان شخص عزيز عليها، فعليك دور هام، وهو الاهتمام بإحاطة الأطفال بالحب والأمان ومحاولة الرد على أسئلتهم بالصدق وببساطة تناسب أعمارهم. وذلك لمساعدتهم على تخطي الموقف بسلام، بدون أن يترك أي آثار سلبية عليهم.


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

ميرسي لتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع ومهم ايضا 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

